# Win a FREE Ego Wade Fishing Net



## TxFlyFisher (Apr 6, 2009)

Found this link on another forum and thought I'd share. Adventure Products is is giving away five (5) Ego wade medium lightweight rubber fishing nets through the end of April.














These are some outstanding floating nets and you really should throw your name in the hat!



Link:

http://www.adventureproducts.com/ego/giveaway/medium-rubber-wade-net/



I'd dropped and lost too many nets that don't float. Hopefully one of these suckers will change that!


----------

